# Arborist Climber needed in South Florida



## senones (Jan 21, 2010)

Large commercial tree care company looking for Crew Leaders. Must be ISA Certified. Must have CDL. Must be familiar with ANSI and be able to climb with and without spikes. We offer competitive pay and the possibility of salary and benefit package for the right candidate. Looking for someone with goals and aspiration. Let me know where all the Arborists have gone.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Jan 29, 2010)

Sound fun to work in a warm state. Most Arborist working their own company here probably make twice the income you can pay? And the cost of living is probably higher in FL. You paying 85-125k or what?


----------



## treedog54 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Florida job*

Pay doesn't matter .I myself will take snow,cold any day b4 hot swamps.Creepyass places down there


----------



## senones (Feb 1, 2010)

*snow and cold?*

Dog, youre not thinking this through. Imagine working at a 4 star hotel on South Beach in February. Have you ever seen what those European tourists wear to the beach? All day long on the pool deck. Imagine the view.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 1, 2010)

treedog54 said:


> Pay doesn't matter .I myself will take snow,cold any day b4 hot swamps.Creepyass places down there



Creepier than you can imagine.........


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 1, 2010)

i am in st pete tom trees


----------



## senones (Feb 1, 2010)

Tree men in creepy places????? Just imagine.


----------



## Brutis (Feb 1, 2010)

It's not a creepy swamp, believe me! It's like a fricken resort at the grocery store here! Beautiful women everywhere!
People who are afraid of change make remarks about the cost of living and creepy swamps, like that. The ones who'll never venture out and test the limits within themselves or live life to the fullest. These guy's hired me from this website and it's been a good decision all the way around. 
Some of the best people I've ever worked with, 20 years in the tree busines. 
They've definitely went out on a limb for me ....... Thanks dudes


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 1, 2010)

I went to FL once, Mid 80's. Had to keep a 5 er in the glovebox in case I made a wrong turn and ended up on a toll bridge. 

I was in South New York City. (No offense TT)


----------



## treedog54 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Fla.*

Didn't mean to offend anyone. Have worked doin tree work in 8 states .The south just isn't for me.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Feb 3, 2010)

*been there*

Work after hurricane Andrew in Miami and southward. Yes the beaches were nice. Half dressed women was nice to. Sure wasnt Kansas. Springbreak down there is a lot of fun to.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 3, 2010)

When I worked on houses on the beach, the contractors informed me that it took twice as long to build a house on the beach, because of the 'constant vigil' and subsequent watch and wait. And for some reason, it was OK to pack a lunch everyday.


----------

